# G4 frozen forever after OS X.5 "autoupdate"



## ggcountry (Jun 6, 2007)

When I turned on my PowerMac G4, it asked me ever so kindly to allow it to automatically download and install updates for OS X.5, QuickTime, and MS Office 2003. After I graciously allowed it to start doing so, it began with the OS X.5 update. But a few moments into the installation portion, it stopped with a message of some type of error. I rebooted four more times to allow it (and graciousness flowed from my heart each time) to do its thing. Each time an error occurred. So I went to the Apple website and manually pointed the G4 at its updating link. Same error. 

BUT now the G4 boots every time ONLY to a blue screen with a large white box with the words "Mac OS X" in it. The keyboard is dead. The mouse cursor moves around the screen. No action occurs in response to any keyboard combos or the mouse. Even the CD door stays shut when the Eject key is pressed on the keyboard.

I was able to get the Eject key to open the CD door on bootup so I could put the "Power Mac G4 Software Restore 1 of 4" into the CD reader. But the disk is ignored on bootup and of course afterward.

Any ideas?
Thanks,
ggcountry


----------

